# Bindi and the Pugs



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Hard to believe Bindi will be 5 months old already next week...where does the time go. Here are some fun shots of her and the pugs enjoying the fall weather here in Indiana.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She's beautiful. Love the pics with the pugs.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

She's beautiful! I love how she switches from looking like a puppy, to adult, to puppy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pitcures, your Bindi is such a beautiful girl-wow!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

love these pics! Bindi is such a beauty!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are beautiful photos. I just love your girl, especially her eyes I think I said that so many times.


----------

